# Smoke time



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

Well I went this morning with the ole smoke tube. A guy showed up at work this morning at 3 am and I took advantage of it. Made it to my stand and was ready by 6am. Promptly fell asleep. About 9am after seeing nothing but a family of tree rats, a NICE buck, a REALLY NICE BUCK came my way. At 35 yards the cross hairs on him HE STOPPED WHIRLED RAN the way he had came from. Darn wind. You can fool their eyes, you can fool their ears, BUT you will never fool that nose. Next time.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

gotta hunt with the wind in your face .... better luck next time ....


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*Wind*

The wind she was swirling all morning


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Dam. Sorry to hear that. Hope ya get him next time.


----------



## 2000Chevys104x4 (Jun 15, 2009)

i was hunting and a deer was on the other side of some thick brush.. i was waiting for it to come around and thats when a pack of someone elses dogs scared it off...
next day i hauled a climbing stand over a half mile of train track and into the woods. all i saw was a small doe a little bigger than a pointer. then i had to haul the stupid stand back to my truck.. now ive got huge bruises on my shoulders and my already messed up back is in pain...

i love hunting


----------

